# Manual Clock?



## Sky Pirate (Sep 29, 2008)

I have been looking to get a manual racing clock. (It is what the local club uses) I have checked Global and Siegal pigeon supply. I did not see any there for sale. 

Can someone direct me to a manual clock. Or even shed light on differences of brands....if any. Used is OK to.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Sky Pirate said:


> I have been looking to get a manual racing clock. (It is what the local club uses) I have checked Global and Siegal pigeon supply. I did not see any there for sale.
> 
> Can someone direct me to a manual clock. Or even shed light on differences of brands....if any. Used is OK to.


try doing a google search for racing pigeon clocks for sale
I found this site
http://oshawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...Benzing-Pigeon-Racing-Clock-W0QQAdIdZ76890286
I hope this helps


----------



## Sky Pirate (Sep 29, 2008)

Yea I have tried that. Not a lot there. Are these clocks not made new anymore? Thanks.

Giants?? Even the Skins can beat the Browns.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Let me caveat this up front... I know little to nothing about racing pigeon clocks, manual or otherwise, but I've seen several up for sale on eBay. I've mused over bidding on one or another now and again for novelty sake, but in the end, the price and/or shipping (a lot seem to be in the UK or Europe) seems prohibitive just for the fun of having one.

I guess I'd wonder like you do if anyone out there even makes manual clocks "new" anymore? I'd be curious too to know.

If you say "the local club" uses them, what do the folks at the local club say about where / how to come by a manual clock??


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Your best bet for clocks would probably be eBay or eggbid. I got mine from eggbid and its a good little clock. It's a Benzing Quartz. Most people in clubs have probably had their clocks for years, and if not, probably got them from another flier. That's usually the story I get told when I ask where they got their clock


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

try this link theres one going for 75$ http://www.pigeonauctions.com/lot.cfm?lotID=24801


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Sky Pirate said:


> Yea I have tried that. Not a lot there. Are these clocks not made new anymore? Thanks.
> 
> Giants?? Even the Skins can beat the Browns.


they lost ONE game LOL
someone had to lose


----------



## Sky Pirate (Sep 29, 2008)

$90 is on the one link at the auction site now. That seems very expensive for the old clocks.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Sky Pirate said:


> $90 is on the one link at the auction site now. That seems very expensive for the old clocks.


I've never bought or owned one of these clocks, but I don't think the $90 is a bad price. I always thought they cost about $200 or even $300. Not sure where I get that from., but that's what I thought.


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a clock I will sale you it has all the timbles, ink pads, its ready for the races.
I also have 1000 countermarks for there legs.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Sky Pirate said:


> $90 is on the one link at the auction site now. That seems very expensive for the old clocks.


90 is what I ended up giving for mine. I've seen them get a lot more expensive.


----------



## Sky Pirate (Sep 29, 2008)

I am interested Lovelace. How can I get more details?


----------

